

Shark Tank Sharks Have Invested $20 Million In 109 Deals, And More [shark tank] - neeharc
http://nibletz.com/2013/03/21/shark-tank-sharks-have-invested-20-million-in-109-deals-and-more-shark-tank/

======
alttab
Interesting that Shark Tank can take 5% equity or 2% royalty regardless. More
than a handful of companies did extremely well after appearing on the show
despite no investment. They did well due to the exposure, and cashed in on it.
Clearly Shark Tank understands this and wants a piece of the action.

